# 1998 200sx starting and stalling issues



## Michellemsu (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm having issues with the car not starting after driving the car, turning it off and trying to start it again shortly after turning it off. After it sat for 20 minutes or so it started again. Yesterday the same thing happened but after letting it sit for 45 minutes it still wouldn't start. It started today after letting it sit overnight but stalled within 10 minutes of driving it when slowing down to turn a corner. The check engine light was on yesterday so I took it to an auto parts store to have a diagnostic check. They said it was a random misfire. I replaced the distributer and starter a few months ago. I'm wondering if this is likely a fuel pump or mass air flow sensor or if there's any other ideas of what it could be.


----------



## aprincessitalian (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone answered your question? I am having the same issue with my 1998 nissan sentra.


----------



## Michellemsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Unfortunately nobody has answered my question. One of my guy friends really thinks its the fuel pump. Another said it could be the mass air flow sensor. Who knows! I guess I'm going to have to break down and take it to a mechanic.


----------



## Solid7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with starting. Also if I push my peddle to the floor it starts to bog out. I want to rent a pressure tester to see if it's my fuel. I just don't know if I have a test valve for it.


----------



## Michellemsu (Mar 4, 2012)

My mechanic said I had oil leaking into the distributor. He replaced a valve then it happened again. He had to replace the distributor as there was a bad seal. I paid for a new distributor a few months back so it was covered under warranty. The mechanic said he tested the fuel line and noticed the fuel pressure goes down pretty low immediately after starting. He thought my fuel pressure regulator may be going bad. The pump appears to be working. The other thing that we did to the car was give it new spark plugs and plug wires. They were in bad shape. Check the gaps in your plugs to make sure they are correct. Good luck with your car!


----------



## Solid7 (Mar 20, 2012)

So do you still have issues starting and stalling?


----------



## Michellemsu (Mar 4, 2012)

So far so good! I'm crossing my fingers that we have solved the problem by replacing the distributor. Another option to check if your fuel is getting through the fuel line is to check your fuel filters. If there's gas on the fuel filter closest to the engine, you know the gas is getting through the fuel line. That's the sucky thing about this situation is you don't know if its lack of spark or lack of fuel causing the car to stall. Good luck!


----------



## Michellemsu (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh... Speaking of fuel filters... Check them to see if they're clogged. That could be part of your issue as well.


----------



## Solid7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just replaced the fuel filter and it wasn't it. I did a fuel pressure test and my fuel pump is pushing a little under 20psi which is too low so I'll have to replace it.


----------



## sexysammy (Apr 29, 2012)

dude a distributor is easy to replace! Its like a 10 dollar part! And a very common issue with 200sx that and the rotor should always be replaced as a set another 10 dollar part.


----------



## jon31289 (Apr 19, 2012)

Solid.. I think ur problem is at the mass air flow sensor..if its not working at Its correct operation..
Ur car will bog and it wont pick up at any speed..use mass air flow cleaner first and if its neccesary replace it..

Sent from my SCH-R720 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Leo patick (Apr 15, 2011)

Michellemsu said:


> I'm having issues with the car not starting after driving the car, turning it off and trying to start it again shortly after turning it off. After it sat for 20 minutes or so it started again. Yesterday the same thing happened but after letting it sit for 45 minutes it still wouldn't start. It started today after letting it sit overnight but stalled within 10 minutes of driving it when slowing down to turn a corner. The check engine light was on yesterday so I took it to an auto parts store to have a diagnostic check. They said it was a random misfire. I replaced the distributer and starter a few months ago. I'm wondering if this is likely a fuel pump or mass air flow sensor or if there's any other ideas of what it could be.


my advise you can ask someone test it for you,this is common problem,the worest is your engine has some problem,I am not professional,just a suggestion:newbie:


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Fuel filter is also a relatively cheap and EASY replacement. OEM filters are about $20, and it takes no more than 10 minutes to replace. It's also supposed to be replaced every 30,000 miles or so anyways.


----------

